# I took the leap! Learning to Knit Thread



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

:help: So I decided I had to start somewhere so I bought the learn to knit kit from Walmart I have learned to cast on perfer the single needle method. I went exactly by the directions and then ended up holding thread with my left as I knitted did not realize for 3 days that was actually the contiental method however I have since changed a bit I hold in left for tension and use right hand to work it around if I need to. However I have come to a few conculsions and have a few questions so here we go:

Lesson Learned knitting is MUCH less forgiving then crochet!!!

My sides look like crap then tonight I started another swatch and realized that it is where the yarn ends one row then turn aand start another I maybe was not getting it tight enough working on that one. 

I am having trouble getting the right tension I have made a small swatch with size 8 needles and the have started one with size 6 I make sure to not work onthe point of the needle but either the stichs are loosy goosy or they are so tight I actually have to force the right needle through to make the stitch.

I am doing a knit only swatch and my knit looks like Purl on both sides was looking at the book at the stockinette stich that is all knit and the V side looks so nice and even and mine look like not so great purl stiches on both sides, I am paying extra care to make sure yarn does not twist as I think this may have been an issue on first swatch.

Do most of you use the ENGLISH? method of holding yarn in right or Contiental Method of holding in left? I probably need to watch a few you tube videos but have not had much time on the computer lately.

In conclusion if there are any tips that when you learned them you think "I wish I hd known that when I was starting out" spill the beans I need all the tips I can get


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

Using Knit stitch only results in a Garter stitch...what you're doing. 

I found those end stitches to be a bear when I first started and made sure to knit them a little more snuggly, *or* you can slip every other row:
slip first stitch, knit to last stitch, then slip last stitch, turn.
knit across. 
slip 1st and last stitches row..
knit all row..

I do prefer this for some things where I want a very nice edge or I'm going to be picking up stitches.

Relax, relax, relax, relax. You're having fun, fun and stress don't go well together.
Aside from saving yourself from a stiff neck and sore shoulders, you'll work out your tension faster. Tense, probably have tighter stitches, relax, things loosen up....then you start to stress and tense and it starts all over again. Then frustrations sets in cause it looks like a drunk monkey attacked your yarn. The tension will work itself out as you go along. 
Make a few dish clothes and play with knit and purl stitches. 


English here, thrower.  I did learn Portuguese, so that I could teach my mom it doesn't aggravate her wrists as much. I have a Continental block *shrug* dunno, my brain fights it.

Knitting and I argued for years, was working a crochet hook before I learned to write. It was worth sticking around long enough to win though. 

Welcome to the world of Knit!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

One more ? that has me puzzled when you cast is the first row of knitting considered right side or 2nd row my book has me confused I would consider the cast on the first row Right side first row of knit wrong side but book I thinkshows different hard to conprehend when there are 2 kids screaming at you to watch Movie.


----------



## ruby_jane (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to what will be a new addiction for you! :goodjob:

I knit in a Continental style and I am a thrower with my stitches. I also taught myself to knit, and can't recommended the "Stitch & B----" books enough for the large graphics on learning stitches and methods.

And you know what--it doesn't matter what style or how you knit. As long as you get the deisred result you want, that is what matters


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I just watched a video on the Continental Method. It looks so much faster and less movement. I hold the yarn in my right hand and am a thrower. 

I have a learn to knit book. It is great for basics for me to check into if I am doing something right. 

Just keep trying. It gets easier with time.  I too am a long time crocheter. I am really liking this knitting thing though.


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

I knit by the Continental method, somewhat modified to suit me. knittinghelp.com is great IMO.
It takes some time and practice to get even tension, so just practice and don't be frustrated. I suggest a small project, like a throw pillow or something of the sort. A finished project can be a great motivator and you can look back on it later a see your improvement too!


----------



## FairviewFarm (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm a beginning Continental knitter. As a crocheter it was easier to learn since I was already used to carrying the yarn or thread in my left hand.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I am going to get out some yarn and practice the Continental style. It sure looks like it would be faster.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold luvzmybabz! Congratulations on learning to knit and big kudos for teaching yourself. We are always here for you to bounce ideas off of and ask questions when you have them.

Make sure you take pictures and poct them for us to see,


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Welcome to the wonderful world of fiber! :grin:
I am a continental picker (I guess!) I taught myself also. I had learned to crochet years and years ago, but couldn't remember how for the life of me, so I took up knitting. I seem to understand it better. And, since I had once held the yarn in my left hand, that is just where it felt comfortable.

Now, you have been warned, this is an addiction! 
But that isn't all. It helps you relax. Soon you will be able to look at those bouncing kiddos and say 'sure...whatever movie you want darlings' lol!
And soon they will learn the rule of - 'wait until I finish this row' hehe!

I am not much help, but I can encourage you! Enjoy yourself, I think knitting is just so much fun, relaxing, awesome, and I just am truely 100% addicted and love it!


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

luvzmybabz said:


> :help: So I decided I had to start somewhere so I bought the learn to knit kit from Walmart I have learned to cast on perfer the single needle method. I went exactly by the directions and then ended up holding thread with my left as I knitted did not realize for 3 days that was actually the contiental method however I have since changed a bit I hold in left for tension and use right hand to work it around if I need to. However I have come to a few conculsions and have a few questions so here we go:
> 
> Lesson Learned knitting is MUCH less forgiving then crochet!!!
> 
> ...


Hi Luvz...as another newbie, I'm going to chime in here. You're either going to love knitting or hate it.
If you still love it, even when you have to unravel and begin again, you're a knitter at heart.

I hope you have lots of fun with it.
The knitters on this forum are kind, patient and helpful. Come back often!

stef


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Have been so busy here the last few days my sister offered to take the kids for a couple of days so I gave them a school break and packed them off, man is the house quiet. And I have my hubby at home as it is he off days work 3 1/2 off 3 1/2 we have had sunshine and decent temp fand I have a whole list of stuff needing to be done so his cousin came over and I have them working hard. But back to the knitting.

I do not have any gorgeous yarms like you all do yet I decided that I wanted my practice to be cheap, so sent my hubby to his Grandma's this woman has like a 8X8 area in her garage packed with totes full of yarn mostly acrylic but I think he brought I skein of wool. So I decided to start a stockiette scarf with these remients have not got that much done but stiches are definitely looking a bit more equal then before. I had gone to michaels a week ago and seen some of the crystaline needles in a case on clearance and I cast on with those as they seemed to not slip the stiches quite as badly as the metal they are plastic but I got them for 1/2 off and I like that they do not slip like the metal I will probably invest in some wooden ones.



> knittinghelp.com is great IMO.


Yep this is how I realized I was going through the wrong side while knitting. I have watched about 20 of the videos so far and I love it when she slips a stitch or something, because it makes a newbie feel better.



> And soon they will learn the rule of - 'wait until I finish this row' hehe!


 They already do!! This is what my son say's now Mom as soon as you get done with that row will you listen to me? I am a bit OCD when learning something new or anything I really have to concentrate on.

I have confinscated the 3 year olds go along bag and put him back into his diaper bag as his go along bag was a really cute quilted farm scene bag. Oh well it was mine first, and I need something to keep my project in to go. I have a 10 hour each way trip coming up soon (waiting on a goat to be born) and I will have lot and lots of time to work on my knitting as I might drive a couple hours worth of it if hubby gets really tired.

I just really wish I had started to learn a a year or so earlier beause I could have really used something to do last summer when I was only allowed get out of bed to walk the 10 feet to my bathroom for 4 weeks!!

And in conculsion for the Kids Say the Darndest Things section:

When I try to block out the kids and the TV I obviously am talking to myself as I stitch as I had a couple of practice swatches on my dresser. My 6 year old goes over and asks if he and his (3 year old) brother can have them ( I already had a order list of 4 titems between the 2 to be finished before next winter) I asqk why they wanted them and he really could not give me an answer so I said he would think about it ( I do not need anything scattered around the house right now doctor has me on pretty serious restrictions as my healing from back surgery last summer is not going wellaqnd my house if the proof that I am obeying him!! so I go back to knitting on my scarf and my 6 year old is still over fingering the swatches and all the sudden I hear "Knit, Purl, Knit, Purl" I look up and he is thumbing the stiches like he knows which is which. I wanted to laugh so hard it hurt but My 6 year old (male child) is already interested in cooking and sewing and obviously momma's knitting so I was not going to ( I know grown men that can not boil water without burning it!! ) but I so wanted to.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Your story about your 6 yr.old son REALLY makes me miss my little boys (now 24 & 29).

Another New to Knitting suggestion is: it's easier to knit with a yarn that has a high TPI (Twists Per Inch), Yes those yarns cost a bit more but you're not having to deal with those darned hairy strands that just don't want to cooperate with the rest of the yarn in the stitch...make sense?

When I go from knitting with a sock yarn (high TPI) to a yarn like Red Heart or Lion Brand or such like I get REAL cranky and start talking to myself, sometimes having to insert the needle several times to avoid that darned errant strand staying behind...of course my 24 yr. old can always bring me back from the Dark Side by hollering "Dad, Ma's talking to herself again":TFH:


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

OK so last night I just could not sleep, the scrap ball scarf is coming along but I wanted a change of scenery. So I ball up this skein of medium weight worsted yarm I bought for cheap to practice with it is multi colored so it looks a bit weird but I tought my self the cable only have 3 repeasts done so far and it is only wide enough for the 3 st cable and 3 on each side so only 12 wide but I am just so tickled that it actually looks like a cable I can't stand it. I was using the metal cable stitch holder that came in the kit and all the stiches are pretty tight but It actually looks like a cable!!


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

marinemomtatt said:


> Another New to Knitting suggestion is: it's easier to knit with a yarn that has a high TPI (Twists Per Inch), Yes those yarns cost a bit more but you're not having to deal with those darned hairy strands that just don't want to cooperate with the rest of the yarn in the stitch...make sense?
> 
> When I go from knitting with a sock yarn (high TPI) to a yarn like Red Heart or Lion Brand or such like I get REAL cranky and start talking to myself, sometimes having to insert the needle several times to avoid that darned errant strand staying behind...of course my 24 yr. old can always bring me back from the Dark Side by hollering "Dad, Ma's talking to herself again":TFH:


Yeah I just noticed that I had one of those errant string ickies a couple of places in my scrap yarn scarf I am working on. Thought about taking it out but decided it is going to be my work scarf for next winter and I don't think the goats and chickens will mind, and I have been getting enough other practice going back 2 or 3 rows so I think I am good.


----------

